# Nat Sherman Host Hamilton Cigar Review - Back again



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Been a few years, so why not revisit this guy?

Unfortunately, this one was not all that dissimilar to the last one. The draw was hilariously lo...

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman Host Hamilton Cigar Review - Back again


----------

